# US Nationals 2011 planning thread



## Tyson (May 18, 2010)

I dream every year of being so far ahead that planning is really easy and light going. But it never happens.

So let's start figuring out the location for 2011 now. Of course, this discussion won't be that serious. And about 80% of the responses to this post will be ignored because they come from people who want the competition in their own back yard.

Focus should probably be on the Midwestern United States. Ohio State University was slightly denied this year because our contact there graduates and wouldn't be an enrolled student at the time of the competitions which would have complicated things.

Los Angeles or San Diego would also be nice. There's a very large concentrated cubing population there and we haven't hosted nationals there since the first one in 2004, when there wasn't quite as concentrated of a cubing population.

Denver, I don't really like the airport. It's in the middle of nowhere, so I'm not sure how people would get around. Cities where competitors can show up and get where they need to go without a car are a plus. Boston is one such example. Though, that doesn't mean we should exclude Denver. We just need to think of the transportation options.

Seattle might be kind of cool. It's cute. St. Louis?

Basically, I think the rule is you're allowed to suggest something only if you have the capability of holding a competition there by yourself. That means, you have the ability to secure the venue. Or at least, you would be able to begin the process. None of this, "oh, let's just rent out a broadway theater" stuff.


----------



## LewisJ (May 18, 2010)

We can only suggest something if we can get a venue there but we can't suggest things if they're in our own back yard?

I like the idea of California or Seattle though, for what it's worth. Seattle is in a bit of a corner of the country, though.


----------



## Tyson (May 18, 2010)

What I really meant by that was that you really shouldn't suggest something simply because it's convenient for you. If it's genuinely a good place, and it happens to be near where you live, that's a different story. But you know that most people just put up suggestions for their own personal convenience.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 18, 2010)

we should have it in my backyard! Its already been done, so why not again?

in reality, mall of america seems like a good possibility. I know there was talk about it for 2010, so we could look into it.


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 18, 2010)

Not in Underground Atlanta again. That was a horrible venue . What do you guys think about pairing the competition with another event (if it's possible). Remember that US 2008 was going to pair up with some kind of video game festival? Whatever happened to that?


----------



## Tyson (May 18, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Not in Underground Atlanta again. That was a horrible venue . What do you guys think about pairing the competition with another event (if it's possible). Remember that US 2008 was going to pair up with some kind of video game festival? Whatever happened to that?



How about not? We ended up in Underground Atlanta because that video game festival screwed us over.


----------



## blade740 (May 18, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Not in Underground Atlanta again. That was a horrible venue . What do you guys think about pairing the competition with another event (if it's possible). Remember that US 2008 was going to pair up with some kind of video game festival? Whatever happened to that?



I liked that idea, but it seems like it'd be much more difficult to run. On the one hand, we'd probably get a lot more spectators, which is nice. But we'd also have competitors go missing when we need them to solve. A standalone competition means there aren't many distractions for competitors.


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 18, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> somewhere near toronto.



Detroit?


----------



## Kian (May 18, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > somewhere near toronto.
> ...



LOL no. Nobody wants to go to Detroit.

Seattle, San Diego, LA, Denver, St. Louis are all good options. They all have large airports which are relatively cheap to fly into. Obviously we need to find a good venue in any of those places, but those cities are good starting points. Maybe see who goes to college in all of those cities and see if a university could host it again.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 18, 2010)

Kian said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



There is no strong cubing base in St. Louis or Seattle.


----------



## Kian (May 18, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > TeddyKGB said:
> ...



Nor was there in Chicago. Doesn't mean it's a bad idea for nationals.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 18, 2010)

Tyson said:


> What I really meant by that was that you really shouldn't suggest something simply because it's convenient for you. If it's genuinely a good place, and it happens to be near where you live, that's a different story. But you know that most people just put up suggestions for their own personal convenience.





daniel0731ex said:


> somewhere near toronto.



As usual, somebody doesn't listen.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 18, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> we should have it in my backyard! Its already been done, so why not again?
> 
> in reality, mall of america seems like a good possibility. I know there was talk about it for 2010, so we could look into it.



mall of america would be an awesome place to hold it.
Also, my school has an auditorium with a stage that can seat i think around 1000 people, but it isn't very accesible at all from cincinnati if you don't have a car, so it probably wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## Bryan (May 18, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> in reality, mall of america seems like a good possibility. I know there was talk about it for 2010, so we could look into it.



The one issue I could see with MOA is that we may have difficulting with BLD events because of noise. However, this could easily be overcome by either having BLD held somewhere either in a meeting room at MOA or in the evening at a nearby hotel.

However, I think MOA would be good in terms of exposure for sponsors. Sponsors don't want to pay a bunch of money to have people who already use their products to be in a secluded/private venue.

The other issue with MOA is holding a "test run" competition. I would need to make sure we had a large team of reliable volunteers before committing, and I just don't have that yet.


----------



## janelle (May 18, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > TeddyKGB said:
> ...



Well yes Seattle doesn't have as many cuber as say Cali or Canada but there are still cubers in Washington. The Seattle facebook group has 13 members and I'm sure there's more than that in WA. 
Seattle is a good idea. It has the airport and pretty easy transportation. Plus Washington and the surrounding states don't normally have a comp so it would be really cool to have in Seattle. Plus Vancouver cubers can come over. You could try getting University of Washington of Seattle.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 18, 2010)

Bryan said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > in reality, mall of america seems like a good possibility. I know there was talk about it for 2010, so we could look into it.
> ...



or people can just deal with the noise. Earplugs are allowed, and if we want this sport to have exposure, people have to deal with spectators. BLD has been held at Essen a few times, with probably even larger and noisier crowds than MOA.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



I was ready to say the same thing before I read Dan's comment. We should be able to handle the noise - it's reasonable to expect people solving BLD to be able to handle distractions. It sounds like in Indonesia they often have very noisy environments (malls, in fact), and they've had a bit of success at BLD. (In my experience, multiBLD is the worst of all the events to handle with noise, which makes the Indonesian results all the more impressive. MultiBLD is much harder for me with distractions than 5x5x5 BLD.)


----------



## DaBear (May 18, 2010)

I think it'd be cool to do one in the DC area(preferably not actually in the city cuz DC is sketch as hell). Midwest sounds cool too, but no Detroit, St. Louis actually sounds kinda cool


----------



## Bryan (May 18, 2010)

Slowpoke22 said:


> San Diego sounds like a great place to have it.





DaBear said:


> I think it'd be cool to do one in the DC area(preferably not actually in the city cuz DC is sketch as hell). Midwest sounds cool too, but no Detroit, St. Louis actually sounds kinda cool



We should just delete posts that contain no useful information.



janelle said:


> *You* could try getting University of Washington of Seattle.



Maybe you didn't mean it this way, but we need Seattle people who are able to secure a venue.


----------



## DaBear (May 18, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Basically, I think the rule is you're allowed to suggest something only if you have the capability of holding a competition there by yourself. That means, you have the ability to secure the venue. Or at least, you would be able to begin the process. None of this, "oh, let's just rent out a broadway theater" stuff.



Bite me Bryan. There was nothing wrong with my post. I voiced an opinion and yes I can get something started with DC as I'm from just north of there.


----------



## shelley (May 18, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Slowpoke22 said:
> 
> 
> > San Diego sounds like a great place to have it.
> ...



Done.

On the topic of San Diego though, Adam Zamora has been pretty good about finding competition venues. Last time I visited he mentioned trying to get the Spreckels Organ Pavilion as a competition venue. It's a huge open area with a nice big stage and lots of audience seating. On the other hand, it's an outdoor venue which is generally not preferred for cubing competitions.


----------



## Bryan (May 18, 2010)

DaBear said:


> Bite me Bryan. There was nothing wrong with my post. I voiced an opinion and yes I can get something started with DC as I'm from just north of there.



Sorry, listing a place as "cool" doesn't really provide any information. Especially when you list three separate places as so.


----------



## DaBear (May 18, 2010)

Bryan said:


> DaBear said:
> 
> 
> > Bite me Bryan. There was nothing wrong with my post. I voiced an opinion and yes I can get something started with DC as I'm from just north of there.
> ...



I was agreeing with Tyson's thoughts about the Midwest in general and St. Louis


----------



## iChanZer0 (May 18, 2010)

San Fransisco
I think it is a good place to hold a competition and you could use Stanford of Berkley as a venue plus California has the most cubers in the US according to CubingUSA.com. San Fransisco also has many places people would like to visit so that may help the popularity.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2010)

shelley said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Slowpoke22 said:
> ...



Hey, I've always wanted an excuse - it's always been a dream of mine to do a BLD solve (at my speed, just the execution phase) while playing the pedal solo at the beginning of César Franck's "Final". (An example of the piece is here; it's not me playing.) I have already gotten where I could juggle 3 balls while playing it (although I'm a bit out of practice now); I thought the logical next step would be to do a BLD solve.



Bryan said:


> We should just delete posts that contain no useful information.



 Oh well, I guess you can just go ahead and delete this one, then. Sorry, when you brought up an organ pavilion, I couldn't resist. Playing the pipe organ is one of my other hobbies.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 18, 2010)

DC would be a good place because of publicity, there are many cubers there as well. Alternatively a good place would be in somewhere in the middle of the country so people dont have to go across the US for a competitio


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 18, 2010)

Well my dad's an alumni of Ohio University...not Ohio State University...turns out they're different . But I could talk to him about possibly getting us a venue there.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 18, 2010)

Well, Chicago (UIC) has O'hare . But maybe St. Louis will be nice or Champagne (sp?) Ill. (University of Iillinois).


----------



## cubemaster13 (May 18, 2010)

what about chicago... its in like the middle of everything... also the koii has a big cubing population, so i think ohio would be a great place..


----------



## JBCM627 (May 18, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Well my dad's an alumni of Ohio University...not Ohio State University...turns out they're different . But I could talk to him about possibly getting us a venue there.


OU = middle of nowhere... it would be really expensive to get west coasters to Athens. CMH (Columbus / OSU) isn't that expensive to fly to (~$220 from SFO), and IND you can get for under $200. OSU will at least have a few cubers still there next year too.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 18, 2010)

I dislike it being in Cali. It was there in 2009....


----------



## Dene (May 18, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> San Fransisco
> I think it is a good place to hold a competition and you could use Stanford of Berkley as a venue plus California has the most cubers in the US according to CubingUSA.com. San Fransisco also has many places people would like to visit so that may help the popularity.



My guess is that you have no idea where Nats was hosted last year? (Correct answer is Stanford). Also, if you want anyone to take you seriously you should learn how to correctly spell the place names of where you want the competition to be held.


If all goes well with my plans to move to the US mid next year, then hopefully I'll be in California for 2011 Nats  . I don't really have a suggestion to input though sorry. Just wanted to point out something to that other dude.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 18, 2010)

Somewhere in California sounds good to me. They have a great organizational team and lots of awesome venues. As far as Colorado goes, I know we have access to the Community College of Aurora campus and the CU Boulder campus. You're right that the Denver airport is not only terrible, but also very removed from the city.


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 18, 2010)

Is there anyone who could get a venue in new york city? I think that would be a very good place for publicity. ...Or we could just bring the party up here to Vermont! (joke)


----------



## DavidWoner (May 18, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



7e)	The competition area must be smoke-free, and should have a reasonable noise level.

I think a level of noise that would require competitors to wear earplugs counts as unreasonable.



Bryan said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > in reality, mall of america seems like a good possibility. I know there was talk about it for 2010, so we could look into it.
> ...



I'm just afraid that a venue with such a large of amount of people passing through would lead to a lot of incidents of spectator interference. And I don't want to have to carry my bag around with me all day because I'm afraid people are going to go through it.

That being said, a possible increase in sponsorship would be nice, but only if the competitors get to see some of that money.



janelle said:


> Well yes Seattle doesn't have as many cuber as say Cali or Canada but there are still cubers in Washington. The Seattle facebook group has 13 members and I'm sure there's more than that in WA.
> Seattle is a good idea. It has the airport and pretty easy transportation. Plus Washington and the surrounding states don't normally have a comp so it would be really cool to have in Seattle. Plus Vancouver cubers can come over. You could try getting University of Washington of Seattle.



Yes because 13 inexperienced cubers who have never run a competition totally qualify as a strong cubing base.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 18, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I'm just afraid that a venue with such a large of amount of people passing through would lead to a lot of incidents of spectator interference. And I don't want to have to carry my bag around with me all day because I'm afraid people are going to go through it.
> 
> That being said, a possible increase in sponsorship would be nice, but only if the competitors get to see some of that money.



+ At least 100.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 18, 2010)

Purdue University.


----------



## janelle (May 18, 2010)

They're not all inexperienced. I think 2 of them are actually going to the nats this year. And a few others have been to other comps. 
Plus I didn't say that Seattle does have a strong cubing base anyway, but there are still cubers.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 18, 2010)

soewhere towards the middle of the US, so thats its not too far from places like New York by being somewhere like California


----------



## gavnasty (May 18, 2010)

If most cubers live in California, why not have it in California? =)


----------



## JBCM627 (May 18, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I'm just afraid that a venue with such a large of amount of people passing through would lead to a lot of incidents of spectator interference.


Besides "Oooh"'s, "Aaah"'s, and clapping I don't see how. The competitor area would presumably be roped off, on a stage, or something similar. Actually I've been looking into buying a couple queue stanchions just for normal competitions...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 19, 2010)

What makes Detroit such a bad idea? We could have it at The COBO Center.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 19, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Besides "Oooh"'s, "Aaah"'s, and clapping I don't see how.



I, for one, would be severely annoyed and subsequently distracted by that.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 19, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Besides "Oooh"'s, "Aaah"'s, and clapping I don't see how.
> ...


BLD, perhaps I can see that. But a speedsolve? What, is it going to break your concentration? A competition really isn't the place to be spending time consciously thinking through a speedsolve. Tiger wood's brain during a putt: flat line.


----------



## Logan (May 19, 2010)

MOA sounds like a great option! I could help set up, get things arranged, judge, scramble, maybe pay, and do pretty much anything you need! This all depends on the date though (ie, the summer, or near a vacation date would be good for me to help).


----------



## Tyson (May 19, 2010)

"That being said, a possible increase in sponsorship would be nice, but only if the competitors get to see some of that money."

I do want to note that the distributors for European competitions sponsor the competitions to the point where their budget is more than 20 times ours.

As much as I'd like to give out prize money for the competition winners, we won't get anywhere close to that unless we had a three time increase in our budget and sponsorship.

David, you weren't at Worlds, but they hired a dance troupe to perform, and I think that cost something like 10k or 20k Euros or something just stupid like that. If they spent that much money (okay... maybe it was 5k Euros, but does that change anything?) on a dance troupe in the middle of the competition, how much do you think the entire thing cost?


----------



## TheMachanga (May 19, 2010)

gavnasty said:


> If most cubers live in California, why not have it in California? =)



Last year it was in Stanford.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 19, 2010)

how bout in New York, exciting,publicity,probably an open university


----------



## Tyson (May 19, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> how bout in New York, exciting,publicity,probably an open university



How about you make the reservation?


----------



## TheMachanga (May 19, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> how bout in New York, exciting,publicity,probably an open university



This year it's already in the northeast. (Cambridge)


----------



## DavidWoner (May 19, 2010)

Tyson said:


> "That being said, a possible increase in sponsorship would be nice, but only if the competitors get to see some of that money."
> 
> I do want to note that the distributors for European competitions sponsor the competitions to the point where their budget is more than 20 times ours.
> 
> ...



Yes I am aware of the somewhat frivolous spending at WC last year, we discussed it while we were waiting at the airport after Nats. That's actually what I was referring to. I think any funds beyond what is necessary to run the competition should go back to the competitors instead of unnecessary frills. This is why I am opposed to having it in places like Seattle or St Louis, where there is no established organizational team, because paying to transport a competent team is silly when you can just have the competition near them.


----------



## Bryan (May 19, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> What makes Detroit such a bad idea? We could have it at The COBO Center.



What are the rates?



Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> soewhere towards the middle of the US, so thats its not too far from places like New York by being somewhere like California



Once you get a certain distance, "too far" doesn't matter anymore, because you'll most likely be flying anyway.



JBCM627 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just afraid that a venue with such a large of amount of people passing through would lead to a lot of incidents of spectator interference.
> ...



MOA is not like Atlanta Underground. Many of the events I've seen they'll end up roping off the seating area. You're not going to get homeless people in your face like in Atlanta.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 19, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> What makes Detroit such a bad idea? We could have it at The COBO Center.



Every city has convention centers. Detroit is scary.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 19, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> BLD, perhaps I can see that. But a speedsolve? What, is it going to break your concentration? A competition really isn't the place to be spending time consciously thinking through a speedsolve. Tiger wood's brain during a putt: flat line.



Admittedly, the fact that a large number of spectators would throw me off is personal flaw. That said, I still think that I speak for more than just me when I say that having a lot of clapping and such going on during solves would be of moderate annoyance.


----------



## Tyson (May 19, 2010)

Proposed format for finals...

Final contestants locked up behind the stage. They draw cards/straws/pick numbers/whatever. (Maybe John George hands out the cards...) Order is determined.

Competitor comes out one at a time and does all 5 solves in succession. That way, we don't have people complaining about order because it was random, or clapping or distractions because you're the only one on stage.

Non-competing competitors to be behind the stage so they don't see any of the solves. That way, no one has an information advantage. You get information after you are done solving, but by then, it's useless for you.

Er... don't respond to this here. If you're going to respond to this, do it in the US 2010 thread.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 19, 2010)

A good, centralized location, with a decent sized cubing community and easy accessibility would be somewhere in Texas.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 19, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> A good, centralized location, with a decent sized cubing community and easy accessibility would be somewhere in Texas.


This is a good point. But if it is in Texas, can we have it in February?


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 19, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > What makes Detroit such a bad idea? We could have it at The COBO Center.
> ...



There's nothing scary about Detroit I've been there hundreds of times, it just has a bad reputation.


----------



## MichaelP. (May 19, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > A good, centralized location, with a decent sized cubing community and easy accessibility would be somewhere in Texas.
> ...



I'm not totally sure what you're getting at, but now that Texas has been mentioned, I'd like to do what I can to help out if we decide it should be here.


----------



## ottothedog (May 19, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



Would be awesome in Texas (yay no traveling), I am also willing to help out with having the competition if it was here.


----------



## Anthony (May 19, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> A good, centralized location, with a decent sized cubing community and easy accessibility would be somewhere in Texas.



Bob would be totally against this.  

Anyway, I'll go to Nats regardless of where it's held, but if Texas is a real option then I'll be more than happy to assist in any way I can. Houston and Dallas each have their own major airport and are relatively cheap to fly to. My mom also has plenty of contacts in both cities, so finding a suitable venue really shouldn't be too difficult.

The first place that comes to mind would be the Hyatt Regency in Dallas. A close family friend is the manager and last year he was able to hook us up with a nice competition room for a more than reasonable price and even managed to get us room discounts, all on short notice. If we were to attempt to organize something there, over a year in advance, there's a solid chance that we could not only acquire a nice venue for a great price, but that we could also get a major group discount. Which means..


RyanPatricio said:


> I would like to see everyone stay at the same hotel. History repeats itself every year and it makes me a sad panda



We could finally have the majority of competitors stay at the same hotel. 

Well, that's my two cents.


----------



## Tyson (May 19, 2010)

A requirement for Texas would be air conditioning. I'm not dealing with that again. I literally drove 13 hours straight from Socorro, NM to Dallas, TX without air conditioning in my car. I was not happy.

One problem with a hotel that I noticed in Reno is that a lot of the conference rooms don't necessarily have great lighting. So we would have to check out the hotel first to make sure there's an okay room.

Feel free to look into this possibility of Texas, whether it's Houston or Dallas. If it's a hotel, the question is how much will it cost. Will they give us the conference room for free if we get a certain number of rooms booked. Would a conference room have a stage? Would we have access to other smaller rooms? How would a hotel actually be for such a large competition?

Try to answer these questions and see what you can come up with.


----------



## Anthony (May 19, 2010)

Yes, even we Texans would agree that air conditioning is an absolute must, lol.

I'm assuming there's plenty of time before any solid decisions have to be made, considering we are still several months away from US Nats '10, so I'll look into this during the summer and let you know if I find anything that looks promising.


----------



## Ashmnafa (May 19, 2010)

If it is in Dallas, I could try to look for a venue.


----------



## Bryan (May 19, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> If it is in Dallas, I could try to look for a venue.



You have it backwards. If you can find a venue, it could (no guarantee) be in Dallas.


----------



## mr. giggums (May 20, 2010)

No guarantees at all but I might be able to get a venue at my middle school it is huge I think I remeber hearing it is the third biggest middle school in Illinois. It is in Batavia, Illinois We also held two robotics regionals here and that is probably had around 350 people and could easily fit more. That was also which a bunch of tables and stuff everywhere. If you want more information just ask.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 20, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



Just stay away from the west side of Detroit. Downtown is perfectly fine.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 23, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...


Every city is like that. (Stay away from south side Chicago).


----------



## Vincents (May 26, 2010)

If it were any other year besides the year after Stanford, I would suggest Berkeley, seeing as how I already have multiple possible rooms in mind with the ability to get them. Maybe some other year (I can dream, can't I?).

Manpower isn't as much of a concern in my opinion; I think the participation of California cubers this year at MIT is showing that you will have enough manpower to run a competition; you really just need one or two experienced strong people already in the area in question to make things work. (This would make a place in Minnesota work, for example, because I know Bryan would be able to lead a team in organizing Nationals, no matter where they were from).

As I think I mentioned before, anywhere in California is easy to do; Berkeley and Stanford cover all of Norcal (not happening because of Nats 09), and Caltech (and Adam Zamora, really) is doing an excellent job in Socal. Chicago seems like an attractive option as well, with Chicago O'Hare to fly into (Midway for you Southwest fans), a large vibrant city, and KOII in the area in terms of established cuber presence. I'm not sure if there's a cubing scene going on at Northwestern seeing as how I've never been in the area.

In general, I (personally) like university settings (assuming we have a contact or club at the university in question) more: generally you will have auditoriums with nice lighting handy, as well as a billion nearby rooms in which to do side events like MultiBLD if necessary. You also generally will have convenient lodging in the area, as well as places for food and things to do unless you're at UC Merced or something (and even then, there's Yosemite nearby). Note: I'm not actually suggesting we use UC Merced.

Middle and high schools in my opinion tend to be less than ideal in terms of exposure; also, in my opinion most schools (especially middle) don't have the facilities necessary (not just auditorium; also parking, convenient lodging, food, etc.) for a competition with the scope of Nationals. And, really, just imagine the media announcement: US Nationals, held at SomeRandom High School. A little less credibility than US Nationals, being held at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology.

This is partially because I'm in California, but I would caution against having another competition on the East Coast (NYC, DC, etc.), as costs for some of the West Coast cubers can get quite high in terms of flights. Seeing as how we're all flying into Boston this year, somewhere a bit more West would be nice.


And as a nitpick to


> I think it is a good place to hold a competition and you could use Stanford of Berkley as a venue plus California has the most cubers in the US according to CubingUSA.com. San Fransisco also has many places people would like to visit so that may help the popularity.


It's Berkeley. As in University of California, Berkeley, in Berkeley, CA. And Stanford. As in Stanford University, in Stanford, CA or Palo Alto, CA depending on who you ask. Two different schools on two sides of the Bay who fight over a really old axe every year.


----------



## Bob (May 26, 2010)

How did I miss this thread.

1) No Atlanta. F* that place.
2) Texas requires A/C. The Science Place was very hot.
3) No Atlanta.
4) Stay away from the south side of Kearny (too many bars )
5) NYC is too expensive. If you can find a venue, let me know. They're all too expensive.
6) I actually do like the idea of having it in Texas, but there has to be A/C.
7) Did I mention Texas would only be okay if there was A/C?


----------



## JBCM627 (May 26, 2010)

Bob said:


> Did I mention Texas would only be okay if there was A/C?


Unless we have it in February. Oh noes, 50 degrees! Whip out the scarf and gloves!



Vincents said:


> And as a nitpick to
> 
> 
> > I think it is a good place to hold a competition and you could use Stanford of Berkley as a venue
> ...


I'm pretty sure that post was meant to read as "Stanford *or* Berkley".


----------



## shelley (May 26, 2010)

Bob said:


> Did I mention Texas would only be okay if there was A/C?



That's pretty much true of Texas in general, not just when considering holding a competition there.


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2010)

Bob said:


> 6) I actually do like the idea of having it in Texas, but there has to be A/C.
> 7) Did I mention Texas would only be okay if there was A/C?



So we need air conditioning because... the girls are too hot?


----------



## Bob (May 26, 2010)

Dene said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > 6) I actually do like the idea of having it in Texas, but there has to be A/C.
> ...



so hot that they are the cause of global warming.


----------



## Tyson (Jun 1, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about the Pacific Science Center in Seattle, WA?


----------



## janelle (Jun 2, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Pacific Science Center in Seattle, WA?



I know of it. I've been there twice. It's a pretty cool place in my opinion.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 9, 2010)

janelle said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know anything about the Pacific Science Center in Seattle, WA?
> ...



No, he doesn't want an opinion on the place, he probably wants to know if it is suitable for a competition, if anyone knows how much it might cost, any connections, etc.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 9, 2010)

CA


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 9, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> CA



We have a winnar.


----------



## Kian (Jun 9, 2010)

For what it's worth, the room Jim Mertens suggested for Nats and the whole venue are both _*absolutely amazing*_. If there is still some way to get OSU after he's gone (i.e. mitchell, emily, tomoya, etc.) it would be a great place for a future nationals.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 9, 2010)

I just found out that the only weekend during the summer that we could possibly book the Hyatt Regency in Dallas for the competition would be August 26th-29th. If that's not a problem, I can inquire further, but I could see school conflicting with the date. :/


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 9, 2010)

Kian said:


> For what it's worth, the room Jim Mertens suggested for Nats and the whole venue are both _*absolutely amazing*_. If there is still some way to get OSU after he's gone (i.e. mitchell, emily, tomoya, etc.) it would be a great place for a future nationals.


 I'd probably rely on Mitchell, since Tomoya will be graduating next year, and while my sister is good at helping she isn't that into cubing. So OSU being realistic sort of depends on how much initiative Mitchell takes with respect to the club next year.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jun 9, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I just found out that the only weekend during the summer that we could possibly book the Hyatt Regency in Dallas for the competition would be August 26th-29th. If that's not a problem, I can inquire further, but I could see school conflicting with the date. :/



Because that is the only place in Dallas that we could have a venue?


----------



## Kian (Jun 9, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > For what it's worth, the room Jim Mertens suggested for Nats and the whole venue are both _*absolutely amazing*_. If there is still some way to get OSU after he's gone (i.e. mitchell, emily, tomoya, etc.) it would be a great place for a future nationals.
> ...



Yeah, Mitchell would be a good person to handle it then, especially given that he's a freshman.

I was just so impressed with the venue and how well it obviously sets up for a huge competition. It just makes way too much sense for so many reasons that I had to mention it. That student union and the ballroom absolutely blew me away.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 9, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > I just found out that the only weekend during the summer that we could possibly book the Hyatt Regency in Dallas for the competition would be August 26th-29th. If that's not a problem, I can inquire further, but I could see school conflicting with the date. :/
> ...



Did I say Dallas isn't an option anymore?
No.

Did I show more initiative than most of the people posting in this thread?
Yes.


----------



## Tyson (Jun 9, 2010)

One word of caution about hotels is that their conference rooms seem to generally have terrible lighting.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 9, 2010)

I've noticed a bit of a pattern the last few years...

'07 Nats- Chicago (North)
'08 Nats- Atlanta (South)
'09 Nats- Stanford (West)
'10 Nats- Cambridge (East)

It looks like it's time for '11 Nationals to be in the good old north. It would attract Canadians, its also pretty accessible to everyone is the U.S. more so if you lived in New York and Nats was is California.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 9, 2010)

JackJ said:


> I've noticed a bit of a pattern the last few years...
> 
> '07 Nats- Chicago (North)
> '08 Nats- Atlanta (South)
> ...



Nothing in the center of the US. 

Missouri would be great, I can't find any history of comps here, plus relatively easy for most of the US to get to.


----------



## ottothedog (Jun 9, 2010)

JackJ said:


> It looks like it's time for '11 Nationals to be in the good old north. It would attract *Canadians*...



why would the canadians be at natonals, it's not their nation just there continent


----------



## Logan (Jun 9, 2010)

What I define as the center of the US:







*give or take a state or two.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 9, 2010)

Why can't the center of the US be in Canada?


----------



## Anthony (Jun 9, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> JackJ said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like it's time for '11 Nationals to be in the good old north. It would attract *Canadians*...
> ...



Don't even go there, boy! The Canadians are :3 :3 :3 <3 <3 <3 !!! ;D


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 9, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Why can't the center of the US be in Canada?



Are you insinuating it isn't? The United States owns the whole world, don't ya know.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 9, 2010)

Kian said:


> For what it's worth, the room Jim Mertens suggested for Nats and the whole venue are both _*absolutely amazing*_. If there is still some way to get OSU after he's gone (i.e. mitchell, emily, tomoya, etc.) it would be a great place for a future nationals.



I'll have to second that one. The venue would make an astounding nationals. Not to mention the funding that OSU could provide the cube club (Jim, more details on that perhaps?) on top of the huge space for no charge.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 9, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Missouri would be great



No it wouldn't.



Chapuunka said:


> I can't find any history of comps here



Maybe the Missouri Open?


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 9, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find any history of comps here
> ...



Dang, I'm stupid.


----------



## Dene (Jun 9, 2010)

JackJ said:


> I've noticed a bit of a pattern the last few years...
> 
> '07 Nats- Chicago (North)
> '08 Nats- Atlanta (South)
> ...



Ya I vote for Alaska Nats '11!!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hawaii


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 9, 2010)

Gitmo


----------



## Bob (Jun 9, 2010)

Logan said:


> What I define as the center of the US:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't like the cost of traveling to those places. I can usually travel all the way to California for hundreds of dollars less.


----------



## Vincents (Jun 12, 2010)

Bob said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > What I define as the center of the US:
> ...



Yeah; it's not as much about distance as it is about airline ticket prices...JFK-SFO will almost always be cheaper than JFK-RandomMidwesternTownCityWithARegionalAirport because of how there are so many more carriers flying the former, including LCC's. Flight times vary by a couple hours at most, and if you're planning to spend half your day travelling already, another hour isn't really going to change much.

I would help out with procuring a menu more, but seeing as how there is no way you guys are planning this in my area I don't see how much I can do...


----------



## Bryan (Jun 12, 2010)

Vincents said:


> Yeah; it's not as much about distance as it is about airline ticket prices...JFK-SFO will almost always be cheaper than JFK-RandomMidwesternTownCityWithARegionalAirport because of how there are so many more carriers flying the former, including LCC's. Flight times vary by a couple hours at most, and if you're planning to spend half your day travelling already, another hour isn't really going to change much.



Having it somewhere with just a Regional Airport could be extremely expensive for some people. If you're coming from a town that has only Regional Carrier A, and flying to a place that only has Regional Carrier B, you're most likely going to have to fly on two separate airlines. There are some code sharing things to handle this, but that's not always the case. In this "middle", St. Louis is a pretty decent hub, but there's not many cubers there.

And for those of you unfamiliar with Mall of America: http://tlc.discovery.com/tv/mall-cops/ The show is kind of lame, but it does give you a sense of what they are able to handle in terms of crowds.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 12, 2010)

Chicago has O'hare


----------



## Vincents (Jun 13, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Vincents said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah; it's not as much about distance as it is about airline ticket prices...JFK-SFO will almost always be cheaper than JFK-RandomMidwesternTownCityWithARegionalAirport because of how there are so many more carriers flying the former, including LCC's. Flight times vary by a couple hours at most, and if you're planning to spend half your day travelling already, another hour isn't really going to change much.
> ...



Yeah; that was kind of my point, I guess =P

Though that really means we should be adding using airports as a criteria for ease of travel.



> Airport hubs:
> 
> Alaska:
> - Anchorage (ANC)
> ...





From this list, I'm going to narrow it down based on where at least one competition has already been held. That narrows it down to



> California:
> - San Francisco Area (SFO, OAK)
> - Los Angeles (LAX)
> 
> ...



Next, going through 11 pages of inanity and finding all the useful points (i.e. ignoring all the "Have it in MyHomeTown, MyHomeState so that I can go!" type posts), and only including those with actual reasoning to back them up, we have the following criteria:
- Tyson: Likes Midwest, Seattle, St. Louis, LA/SD areas. No tOSU. Maybe Denver if transportation can be resolved.
- Dan Cohen: Likes Mall of America
- Andrew Kang: Not Underground Atlanta (supported by many).
- Kian: University at LA/SD, Seattle, St. Louis, Denver
- Bryan: MoA, but wants to test it first. Some issues.
- janelle: Seattle. Try to get UDub in on it.
- shelley: SD. Adam Zamora!
- Dene: CA
- JTW2007: CA (tons of venues; lots of organization). Denver via CU; horrible airport.
- Cubesoftheworld: Detroit (COBO Center)
- Hadley4000: Texas (central, accessible, cubing community established)
- Tyson: Texas ONLY IF A/C IS AVAILABLE (actually, I think everyone would agree with this)
- Me: Not East Coast another consecutive year. Likes CA (lots of organizational people, airports, things to do, etc.)
- Bob: No Atlanta, Texas WITH AIRCONDITIONING, no NYC (expensive)
- Tyson: Seattle? (Pacific Science Center)

One thing I'm going to add:
- No Canada. Why in the world would you hold the UNITED STATES championships in CANADA? Just because you want CANADIAN cubers? Do they not have their own championship? They're welcome to come to ours, but we should not be deciding where our championship is based on how to attract them.
- Regarding Detroit: There's only been one competition there, and it was run by CanadianCUBING. I don't see any sort of strong base we can utilize to plan a competition there. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

Working from the list and also deleting anything that hasn't been mentioned in 11 pages of discussion, this narrows it down to (italics = added):



> California:
> - San Francisco Area (SFO, OAK)
> - Los Angeles (LAX)
> - _San Diego_
> ...





What I believe the winning city will need (wow, it's like we're bidding to host the World Cup...)
- Nice venue (Duh). Just in case, a good venue should have (bare minimum) very good lighting, an area for spectators/media (let's set a lower bound of 400 people for now), and a large enough stage for at least 8 timers (number arbitrarily chosen) but preferably 12-20 timers.
- Hub airport, with accompanied convenient way to access venue from the airport.
- Lodging nearby (preferably better accommodations than highway-motels)
- Extra room(s) for side events such as multi-BLD
- Nice entertainment/dining options
- Large cubing base with experience running tournaments (i.e. hasn't just run one-and-done tournament)
- 1-3 dedicated organizational heads with experience running multiple tournaments

The cities by pros/cons:



> *Los Angeles (LAX)*
> - Pros: HUGE organizational and cubing base, huge metropolitan area with accompanied perks, large airport
> - Cons: Airport proximity/transportation (depending on venue).
> - Questions: Venue
> ...



*Unless someone can make an absolutely compelling case for another place (e.g. venue in mind, can demonstrate availability, has a competition team willing to go all out, etc.), I don't think anything else should be discussed.*


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 13, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > ottothedog said:
> ...


:3


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 13, 2010)

Vincents said:


> From this list, I'm going to narrow it down based on where at least one competition has already been held. That narrows it down to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wroooooooooooooooooooooooooonngggg wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong WRONG






Spoiler



wrong.



Honestly that's like saying a competition in New York City is the same as a competition in Washington DC


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 13, 2010)

CA sounds nice. But I really don't mind where it is.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 13, 2010)

Vincents said:


> *Unless someone can make an absolutely compelling case for another place (e.g. venue in mind, can demonstrate availability, has a competition team willing to go all out, etc.), I don't think anything else should be discussed.*



Wow, I think you've missed quite a few things here. I'll just note what is incorrect about Ohio...

* Tyson leaned away from OSU for this year because I was graduating, and nobody was in line to take my place at the time. That doesn't stand for 2011, since there are now a couple people in line, and I'll still be in Ohio anyway. And in my not-so-humble opinion, the venue there would be the best possible - I've not been to a better venue, and I can't think of a better venue. Think: up to $thousands in funding, free 1,700-person room (although smaller is available since that might be excessive), food courts in the building, OSU staff sets up the room for you for free, right next to "high street" which has quite a few food options, etc...
* 2 competitions have actually been held in *Cincinnati*, which you misspelled. Not sure why you removed that airport.
* CLE and CVG are the most expensive airports in Ohio to fly into. In my experience, CMH, DAY, or CAK are all usually cheaper. I'm guessing this is probably true for other airports you've listed.


----------



## Vincents (Jun 13, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Vincents said:
> 
> 
> > *Unless someone can make an absolutely compelling case for another place (e.g. venue in mind, can demonstrate availability, has a competition team willing to go all out, etc.), I don't think anything else should be discussed.*
> ...



Removed it because when I went through the thread I didn't see anyone really mention it as a possible city. Of course, we did have about 6 pages worth of MYBACKYARDPLEASE type posts, so I might've missed something. Apologies on the misspelling. As for tOSU, I pretty much just crossed it off after Tyson's first post. Obviously I missed something there as well.

The airports listed were all hubs, due to Bob's spiel about regional airports and the possibilities of having to transfer airlines/flights a billion times to get to certain places. I don't think I got everyone airport that has a decent number of flights; I really just went off wiki's list of airport hubs in the United States.

My point of all that was to actually spur relevant conversation though. In my humble opinion there have been far too many of the aforementioned posts that add next to nothing to this discussion, as well as an abundance of posts attacking those posts.


----------



## janelle (Jun 13, 2010)

Vincents said:


> - janelle: Seattle. Try to get UDub in on it.



Ok, I've emailed UW a while back and asked about having a competition there and they said the HUB (Husky Union Building) will be closed for renovation for 18 months after spring quarter, so it wouldn't be open until 2012. But I'm not sure if they'll have another place to host events. So I think UW is a no, but I don't know about if Tyson has contacted the Pacific Science Center yet.

Here's the email. I first thought about having it at the library (just for a small WA comp first to get more people interest) which is why a librarian answered. 


Spoiler






> Question History:
> 
> Patron: I was wonder how I could go about hosting an event at one of the libraries? A couple of people and I were thinking about organizing a Rubik's Cube competition (speedcubing) and was thinking about having UW as the venue. Nothing is really final yet but we just wanted to see if we are allow to have it there and how much it would cost.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carson (Jun 13, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > For what it's worth, the room Jim Mertens suggested for Nats and the whole venue are both _*absolutely amazing*_. If there is still some way to get OSU after he's gone (i.e. mitchell, emily, tomoya, etc.) it would be a great place for a future nationals.
> ...



That facility really is amazing. The room itself is perfect, but the huge amount of space in the rest of the building really lends itself to something like this. Having food available, along with plenty of areas to hang out in the same building would be so convenient. There is also an attached parking garage... this is a biggie as far as I'm concerned. I recall where I had to park in Atlanta, and what I had to walk through to get to the venue... not pleasant.


----------



## Tyson (Jun 14, 2010)

janelle said:


> Vincents said:
> 
> 
> > - janelle: Seattle. Try to get UDub in on it.
> ...



@janelle, if you're going to do something at UW, contact my friend Mark Sullivan. He's a grad student in mathematics at UW, and helped me out when we were first getting the Caltech competitions going in 2004.

If we do OSU, Jim would be the person to tie everything together. And I'd probably have to get some idea of who's left at OSU to handle the business.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 12, 2010)

how about a saint louis open


----------



## JackJ (Jul 12, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> how about a saint louis open



If you want a comp in that area so badly, organize one.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 12, 2010)

I dont live in saint louis


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 12, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> I dont live in saint louis


 
You live near enough to St. Louis for us to consider your opinion biased. If you want Tyson to take you seriously provide some reasons why it should be in St Louis, and places where it can be held.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 12, 2010)

Vincents said:


> > *Minneapolis (MSP)*
> > - Pros: Venue (?), Airport, (north)-central location, metropolitan area, one organizational head
> > - Cons: Venue (?), no organizational team
> > - Questions: Airport>>>Venue?
> > - Possible Venue: Mall of America



Getting to MOA from the airport is easy, since they're connected by light-rail. I actually have people pick me up at the mall when flying in because it's easier to arrange meeting.

Another pro of MOA would be the fact that we would have an extremely public venue. While some cubers would like to compete in an empty room with no one watching, sponsors don't like that as much.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 12, 2010)

Somewhere on the west side. I believe in 08 it was on the east, 09 was on the west, and 10 is going to be on the east. Let's continue the pattern!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 12, 2010)

esquimalt1 said:


> Somewhere on the west side. I believe in 08 it was on the east, 09 was on the west, and 10 is going to be on the east. Let's continue the pattern!



west west central east west east is not a pattern.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 12, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> esquimalt1 said:
> 
> 
> > Somewhere on the west side. I believe in 08 it was on the east, 09 was on the west, and 10 is going to be on the east. Let's continue the pattern!
> ...



should we just keep pushing north until we reach canada?


----------



## Vincents (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah, let's not have the UNITED STATES Nationals in Toronto, CANADA, for those who want that.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 12, 2010)

Nahh lets have US Nats in Greenland!


----------



## shelley (Jul 13, 2010)

Vincents said:


> Yeah, let's not have the UNITED STATES Nationals in Toronto, CANADA, for those who want that.



But the National Grammar Rodeo was in Canada.


----------



## Kian (Jul 13, 2010)

shelley said:


> Vincents said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, let's not have the UNITED STATES Nationals in Toronto, CANADA, for those who want that.
> ...



I'll meet you at the Sheraton.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 14, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> esquimalt1 said:
> 
> 
> > Somewhere on the west side. I believe in 08 it was on the east, 09 was on the west, and 10 is going to be on the east. Let's continue the pattern!
> ...



Nor should Atlanta be considered east.


----------



## rubiksguy (Jul 14, 2010)

*Seattle please*

I really like the idea of Seattle. It would be the first WA comp, and I would be able to help out a lot, since I live close by. I've been wanting to set up a comp here, so it would be sweet. 

If people wouldn't mind traveling to Mount Vernon, there is a reasonably sized college cafeteria that I've basically been promised if I wanted to do a comp at Skagit Valley College. That might work.

Jameson


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 14, 2010)

rubiksguy said:


> I really like the idea of Seattle. It would be the first WA comp, and I would be able to help out a lot, since I live close by. I've been wanting to set up a comp here, so it would be sweet.
> 
> If people wouldn't mind traveling to Mount Vernon, there is a reasonably sized college cafeteria that I've basically been promised if I wanted to do a comp at Skagit Valley College that might work.
> 
> Jameson



Dang, all the way across the country, good thig my grandma owns a hotel there =0


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 14, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> rubiksguy said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the idea of Seattle. It would be the first WA comp, and I would be able to help out a lot, since I live close by. I've been wanting to set up a comp here, so it would be sweet.
> ...



ok, im only 12 years old, isnt mt veron in VA


----------



## rubiksguy (Jul 14, 2010)

It's also in WA state. About an hour north of Seattle.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 14, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> ok, im only 12 years old, isnt mt veron in VA



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mt_Vernon

There are a lot of Mt. Vernons.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 14, 2010)

aronpm said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > ok, im only 12 years old, isnt mt veron in VA
> ...



cool, sucky Washington DC education


----------



## Bryan (Jul 14, 2010)

rubiksguy said:


> It's also in WA state. About an hour north of Seattle.



That certainly makes it inconvenient to get to. Does it even have public transportation in the area?


----------



## janelle (Jul 14, 2010)

Bryan said:


> rubiksguy said:
> 
> 
> > It's also in WA state. About an hour north of Seattle.
> ...



http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...84&sspn=1.718527,4.938354&ie=UTF8&z=8&start=0

This might be wrong or maybe there's a faster way but according to googlemap there is from the Seatac airport. Also the trip would be quite long. I'm not sure people would like that. Considering that a lot of the competitors will be coming out of state it would be better if the place was closer to Seattle or easier to commute to. Don't get me wrong I would love to have a competition in WA and I still think you should try and organize one even if it's not Nats.


----------



## shelley (Jul 14, 2010)

janelle said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > rubiksguy said:
> ...



Ouch, 4 hour trip? That would be longer than a lot of people's flights into Seattle.


----------



## blade740 (Jul 14, 2010)

Especially considering the last step is "drive/taxi"...meaning even with public transit you can only get 2.5 miles away.

Also, "It would be the first WA comp" kinda stands out to me as well. 

Not that I'm discounting the idea of a Washington location (Seattle would actually be pretty good if we can get a venue), but I think it's safe to say that your proposed location won't work very well.


----------



## janelle (Jul 14, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Especially considering the last step is "drive/taxi"...meaning even with public transit you can only get 2.5 miles away.
> 
> Also, "It would be the first WA comp" kinda stands out to me as well.
> 
> Not that I'm discounting the idea of a Washington location (Seattle would actually be pretty good if we can get a venue), but I think it's safe to say that your proposed location won't work very well.



I'm pretty sure there is a public bus that goes to the college. It just doesn't show it on the map, which is why I said there might be a faster way. Like googlemap doesn't show my public transit, and I'm not sure if it shows the one for Skagit Valley. I think I'll go look into it more though.

EDIT:

http://www.skagit.edu/news3.asp_Q_pagenumber_E_1644 

There is a bus that goes to the school (Jameson, this is the school you're talking about, right?). The Skagit Transit goes to the college.

http://www.skagittransit.org/index.cfm?do=page&pageID=1580

Which is not part of the participating public transit agencies on google. These are the only ones included on google for WA. 



Spoiler



Seattle King County Metro
Walla Walla Valley Transit & Grapeline
Washington State Ferries Washington State Ferries
Island County Island Transit
Port Townsend Jefferson Transit Authority
Jefferson County Jefferson Transit Authority



I'm not really familiar with that area so I think it would be better to wait and see if Jameson knows a better way then what googlemap says.


----------



## Vincents (Jul 18, 2010)

HelpCube said:


> I think that nationals should be in st. louis or seattle. I think that both of these cities are just big enough but not overpopulated and would be good for a competition. I'm not sure how many cubers are in either of those areas, but I think that both of these would be great choices. Somewhere like LA would be wayy to crowded and I don't think it would be the greatest idea.



LA is like the least dense huge city ever...


----------



## Vincents (Jul 18, 2010)

And what does population density and overpopulation have to do with a location for cubing? It's not like we'll be doing this in a NYC subway stop...


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 18, 2010)

The mid west has a good population of cubers. A possible venue in Chicago can be the UIC pavilion. However, people may just think I want it there because I live around there.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 18, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> The mid west has a good population of cubers.



Not really.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 19, 2010)

If you all are still looking at San Diego as an option, the Convention Center is right in the middle of everything in downtown. 

San Diego Convention Center Even Management Team:
http://www.visitsandiego.com/meetingplanners/meettheteam-em.cfm

Convention Services:
http://www.visitsandiego.com/meetingplanners/conventionservices.cfm


----------



## Tyson (Jul 19, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> If you all are still looking at San Diego as an option, the Convention Center is right in the middle of everything in downtown.
> 
> San Diego Convention Center Even Management Team:
> http://www.visitsandiego.com/meetingplanners/meettheteam-em.cfm
> ...



My guess is that renting a room of the appropriate size for three days in August will likely run is about $10k a day for a total of $30k. Unless someone has a connection or knows a bit more about pricing... convention centers are generally not cheap.

I think $5k total for the room rental could be done. But it would be preferable to avoid this.

Just look at the page you sent me. Look at all those staff! All that staff in nice suits? Those suits don't pay for themselves. They have to get the money from somewhere...

Does UC Berkeley have good space for this? Or would booking the necessary rooms be a bureaucratic nightmare? Also, there are no real hotels in the UC Berkeley area right? Or at least as far as I know...


----------



## Vincents (Jul 19, 2010)

UC Berkeley has good space...I can think of 4 different venues that would be suitable, 1 of which would be FREE for student groups to book (but that one is luck of the draw, unless I start talking to people...) the other two are booked through Cal Performances.

The three rooms I'm thinking about are:
- 155 Dwinelle. Large lecture hall; nice white lighting that's bright, seats 400-500. Fits maybe 6-8 timers across the stage in one row though. This is the free one. Think 145 Dwinelle (where Berkeley Summer was held), but bigger. And as far as I know, no automatic lighting problem.
- Wheeler Auditorium: Seats 705-760. Lighting is white, but a bit dimmer. Largest lecture hall on campus. Specs/more info at http://facilities.calperfs.berkeley.edu/wheeler/. This is probably the most common "convention" type hall they rent out; TEDxBerkeley was here.
- Zellerbach Auditorium (seats 2014). This is basically a concert hall. Wayy too big.

The second two are booked through Cal Performances. (http://facilities.calperfs.berkeley.edu/rental.php); we'd be getting it as On-campus users (student group).

- Hertz Hall: Seats somewhere between 300-600 (yeah, descriptive, I know); haven't had class here since freshman year. Nice lighting. This has the largest stage (regular orchestra concerts here during the school year) and is probably the most ideal location. I don't actually know how to book this hall, but I'm 99% sure it would be through the music department for booking. Actually, -edit- it's probably Cal Performances too, because I can find technical specs on their facilities page...



As for hotels: All those parents here for graduation have to stay somewhere, right? =P

Off the top of my head, there's (within 5-10 minutes of campus):
- Hotel Durant
- Bancroft Hotel
- Hotel Shattuck Plaza (they actually approached us before Berkeley Summer to see if we wanted to do a package room deal with them... so something could definitely work here).
- Downtown Berkeley Inn

A 5-15 minute bus ride away (I think these are all on University Ave., so you'd take the 51B up to campus...)
- DoubleTree (Berkeley Marina)
- Holiday Inn Express
- Travelodge

Luckily, BART (aka subway/train) is a block from campus, so you could conceivably stay at any hotel in San Francisco or in the East Bay and take a 15-30 minute BART ride over, depending on how far away you live.

Lastly, most of the dorms are rented out to random camps and conferences over the summer. That's probably through Cal Housing or RSSP.


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't forget it should be free at the Ohio State Union as well through Cube Club


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 19, 2010)

What about having it in Philly? Drexel or UPenn? Do they have an auditorium that we could use? Hotels also shouldn't be too much of an issue there.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> What about having it in Philly? Drexel or UPenn? Do they have an auditorium that we could use? Hotels also shouldn't be too much of an issue there.



Is there someone at one of those schools who could reserve rooms? An established club? Someone needs to be there to deal with the red tape. Woner's not at UPenn, and I can't think of anyone else who is; as for Drexel, I don't know whether Stanley Wong is still there or not, or if he isn't, if there's someone else who knows the ropes.

That's the big thing about universities: they can be very cheap and easy as venues, as long as there's an established student group and a knowledgeable person there willing to deal with crap.


----------



## Owen (Jul 19, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> What about having it in Philly? Drexel or UPenn? Do they have an auditorium that we could use? Hotels also shouldn't be too much of an issue there.



I think Pennsylvania would be a great place to have Nationals. I lot of cubers could make it, and It would be awesome.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 19, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > What about having it in Philly? Drexel or UPenn? Do they have an auditorium that we could use? Hotels also shouldn't be too much of an issue there.
> ...



Hm. How about the guy who organized Drexel Winter this year? I'm sure that he could reserve rooms. We would have to help a lot with organization however. But as he has already organized a competition, I'm sure that he would be able to possibly say that he's hosting the national competition and he could get a decent amount of support. There are cubers in drexel to my knowledge. 



Owen said:


> I think Pennsylvania would be a great place to have Nationals. I lot of cubers could make it, and It would be awesome.



I'm not saying PA because of that. I'm proposing a decent area. Anybody could make it anywhere in the country provided that there's an airport in the vicinity. Philly also does have an airport so it's definitely a plus.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 19, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Hm. How about the guy who organized Drexel Winter this year? I'm sure that he could reserve rooms. We would have to help a lot with organization however. But as he has already organized a competition, I'm sure that he would be able to possibly say that he's hosting the national competition and he could get a decent amount of support. There are cubers in drexel to my knowledge.



Stan graduated. I don't think the remaining cubers at Drexel would be willing to take on organizing Nationals.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 19, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Hm. How about the guy who organized Drexel Winter this year? I'm sure that he could reserve rooms. We would have to help a lot with organization however. But as he has already organized a competition, I'm sure that he would be able to possibly say that he's hosting the national competition and he could get a decent amount of support. There are cubers in drexel to my knowledge.
> ...



Well there are a lot of cubers in the vicinity. I personally live about an hour away. If they needed help I could help them. But naturally it's a daunting task to plan nationals lol.

Offtopic: David: I'm trying to find a box to put your clocks in...I don't want them to be damaged when I send them. Should hopefully be shipped tomorrow. They come in a box but I'd rather play it safe and make sure that they can't really be damaged.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 20, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Well there are a lot of cubers in the vicinity. I personally live about an hour away. If they needed help I could help them. But naturally it's a daunting task to plan nationals lol.



It's more than just helping them. Basically, you'd have to be willing to take the lead on the project.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 20, 2010)

Tyson said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Well there are a lot of cubers in the vicinity. I personally live about an hour away. If they needed help I could help them. But naturally it's a daunting task to plan nationals lol.
> ...



Well I've never even organized a competition to date. So that'd be a big ambitious .


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 20, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...


That's why it was a silly suggestion.

I'll look into any chance of something local (at college, basically).
Should I be estimating...400-500 people there? (I'm guessing ~300+ competitors next year)

Chances are slim, but a chance is a chance.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 20, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson said:
> ...



Wouldn't say that. I suggested that it was a venue and I could look into them organizing it. I could assist them. Not organize it myself.


----------



## metgo (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm a long time speedcuber that recently started cubing again. I think I'm a little late to compete in the 2010 US nationals but I definitely will compete next year. I think somewhere in the mid west would be awesome, there's more speedcubers out here than most people think.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 28, 2010)

I think Ohio State would be awesome! The venue for Ohio Open 2009 could hold Nationals, but I think Jim graduated. 

Mall of America would be really good too, sponsors would rather sponsor a competition in a public place rather then at a university where hardly any non-cuber spectators would watch, and when hardly anyone knows about it. Also as Bryan said, it pretty easy for transportation around the Minneapolis. And KOII has a large cubing base and I'm sure they would help organize.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 29, 2010)

JackJ said:


> I think Ohio State would be awesome! The venue for Ohio Open 2009 could hold Nationals, but I think Jim graduated.
> 
> Mall of America would be really good too, sponsors would rather sponsor a competition in a public place rather then at a university where hardly any non-cuber spectators would watch, and when hardly anyone knows about it. Also as Bryan said, it pretty easy for transportation around the Minneapolis. And KOII has a large cubing base and I'm sure they would help organize.


If it is in the MOA, i think everyone needs to go to A.C.E.S and have a very large dogfight, which i would win


----------



## Kian (Jul 29, 2010)

Mitch15 said:


> Don't forget it should be free at the Ohio State Union as well through Cube Club



I feel like it bears repeating, but this makes a ton of sense. The venue is ludicrously awesome and free, and we have people at OSU and Jim is still in the state of Ohio to help us out. It's in a large city with a good airport to fly into and it's in a part of the country that isn't near a recent Nats (since Chicago). As long as Mitch and the rest of the club are there still, I would say Ohio State is a perfect place for Nats in the future, whether that's 2011 or another year.

Obviously a number of other places will also have a great case, but having been to OSU and seen what sort of infrastructure and venue we can have, I would be remiss if I didn't do my best to suggest it.


----------



## Carson (Jul 29, 2010)

Kian said:


> Mitch15 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget it should be free at the Ohio State Union as well through Cube Club
> ...




Snapped this pic when I was there. Forgive the quality, was taken with my phone.



Spoiler


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd like to point out that Carson's picture really doesn't do the venue justice, that room really is spectacular. It's also surrounded by many smaller rooms that we'd be able to receive (for free) that we could use for side events.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Jul 29, 2010)

There is a Nice place I know of in PA at a School my cousin goes to with a big auditorium and a big gym. There are many hotels near and an airport about a half hour away. and you can probably hold it in the school for free if you provide the equipment and food etc.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 29, 2010)

Check doubles. 

Also the Ohio venue is really nice and Shaden's idea is great.


----------



## wsc78 (Jul 30, 2010)

Seattle!


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 31, 2010)

If any lives in RAncho Palos Verdes near LA we could ask trump national golf course or Terenna(spelling?) they are resorts.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 31, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> If any lives in RAncho Palos Verdes near LA we could ask trump national golf course or Terenna(spelling?) they are resorts.



Huh? Those are for things like sitdown dinner, not a competition.


----------



## blade740 (Jul 31, 2010)

They're also almost sure to cost a ton of money to rent and they're pretty far from the nearest airport (unreachable with public transit for sure)

Remember, every city in the world has a room that could hold nationals. Unless you have the ability to rent that room cheap or free, and are willing to do the work to make it happen, don't even suggest it.


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 9, 2010)

as of now where is the most likely place the competition will be?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm greatly in favour with the OSU idea.
I can't see why we wouldn't take the opportunity at a close-to ideal, if not ideal, venue with reasonable airports, travel time, et cetera.
Additionally, there are plenty of hotels in the area only an up to 5 mile drive from the campus.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 9, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I'm greatly in favour with the OSU idea.
> I can't see why we wouldn't take the opportunity at a close-to ideal, if not ideal, venue with reasonable airports, travel time, et cetera.
> Additionally, there are plenty of hotels in the area only an up to 5 mile drive from the campus.



Idk what nationals you have been to, but hardly anyone drives. A hotel 5 miles away might as well be 100 miles.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 9, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > I'm greatly in favour with the OSU idea.
> ...



Unless there's good public transportation.


----------



## radmin (Aug 9, 2010)

Unless the venue is so pumped about hosting it that they have a shuttle bus to a hotel!

It's a university in Columbus Ohio that is not OSU,
Less 2 min from the freeway, 
they have a cafeteria, 
parking is free,
the venue is free.

KOII is organizing on a comp there Oct 2. It's still unannounced because Jim was busy with Nationals. The University is sponsoring many cool giveaways and prizes. 



Tim Reynolds said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 9, 2010)

Have it where the winner of Nationals '10 lives


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 9, 2010)

*Is one of the few that would be driving*


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 9, 2010)

How close have the hotels been for other nationals?


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> OSU ide
> ...
> Additionally, there are plenty of hotels in the area only an up to 5 mile drive from the campus.


Sure, but there is also a hotel on campus...


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 9, 2010)

radmin said:


> Unless the venue is so pumped about hosting it that they have a shuttle bus to a hotel!
> 
> It's a university in Columbus Ohio that is not OSU,
> Less 2 min from the freeway,
> ...


WAT


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 9, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> radmin said:
> 
> 
> > *KOII is organizing on a comp there Oct 2. It's still unannounced because Jim was busy with Nationals. The University is sponsoring many cool giveaways and prizes. *
> ...


DeVry. Look for more info soon...


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 9, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > radmin said:
> ...


The sooner the better, my dad has to do his whole work schedule almost 20 days in advance for the whole next month. Good and bad sides to being a pilot.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 9, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > radmin said:
> ...



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
this is great news. 8DDDD
i go to DeVry :3
but not in that state >.>

also, shaden mentioned it on the cubecast podcast live stream.


----------



## Tykwondo35 (Aug 9, 2010)

NYC


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 9, 2010)

Tykwondo35 said:


> NYC



no


----------



## Милан (Aug 9, 2010)

mark3 said:


> Милан said:
> 
> 
> > No, it is not up to me to prove such a thing.
> ...


Only if you are 100% American-"Indian", otherwise not.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 9, 2010)

@TheMachanga: don't quote him, you retard.

also US nats 11 in australia kthnxbai


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 9, 2010)

idiot. Dont quote the guy or respond to him. Just let the mods/admins quietly remove him.


----------



## fazsucks (Aug 9, 2010)

aronpm said:


> @TheMachanga: ..., you retard.





jms_gears1 said:


> idiot. ...



Come on gringos, be nice to each other.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 9, 2010)

Shouldn't it be fazsuckz? ANYWAY next year Nationals could be more central in the country to give more people a shorter travel.


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 10, 2010)

When will the location be announced? Or when was last years announced?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 10, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> When will the location be announced? Or when was last years announced?



if you mean this years, its whenever all the times and stuff get entered

location will be announced upon them actually deciding it, which is unknown


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 10, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > When will the location be announced? Or when was last years announced?
> ...



Yeah but I thought it would around the time they decided it last year.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Not adding to anything (and not INMYBAKYRDPLXKTHXBAI either)
id love to visit texas, so nats there would just give me more of a reason.
tho the one in ohio is in my backyard sooo...


----------



## blade740 (Aug 10, 2010)

Short travel is nice but cheap travel is nicer


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 10, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Short travel is nice but cheap travel is nicer



One of the smarter post I've seen on this thread!!! Other than the ones who want it at OSU


----------



## Dene (Aug 10, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> When will the location be announced? Or when was last years announced?



When someone is proactive about sorting out a venue, probably. If you have an idea talk to Tyson.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 10, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Not adding to anything (and not INMYBAKYRDPLXKTHXBAI either)
> *id love to visit texas*, so nats there would just give me more of a reason.
> tho the one in ohio is in my backyard sooo...



YES YES YES YES I'm only housing Texas cubers, Weston and Zack YES YES YES YES


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 10, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Not adding to anything (and not INMYBAKYRDPLXKTHXBAI either)
> ...



yay for texas


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 10, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



Wait wait wait, make smarter posts to show the true intelligence of Texas cubers, it could help. 

Yeah, help Dene like you maybe.


----------



## Bob (Aug 10, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



I drove to Nationals.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 10, 2010)

I still think seattle is a great place. Somewhere new that would have PLENTY of good venues. You shouldn't have a very hard time finding somewhere there, maybe even not in seattle, but in gig harbor or another suburb.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

HelpCube said:


> Somewhere new that would have PLENTY of good venues.



Why do you need plenty of venues? One should be sufficient.


----------



## Bob (Aug 10, 2010)

Bryan I missed you.


----------



## Khartaras (Aug 10, 2010)

shelley said:


> Vincents said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, let's not have the UNITED STATES Nationals in Toronto, CANADA, for those who want that.
> ...



Oh delightful.

"Remember, we're parked under the Sun Sphere!"

One of the best Simpsons episodes.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh, it's you again...

Sigh...


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 10, 2010)

HAHA, not WCA
Brilliant 
Not gonna quote obviously.
Ahh.. the lols you bring.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 10, 2010)

Damn, two responses, I'm too slow.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 10, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> Damn, two responses, I'm too slow.



Haha, not really, I just happened to see poster was not WCA, I just had to immediately see 
You've been a lot more active on the forum during Nationals I've noticed, you _almost_ deleted his post in time 

/off topic.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, trying to get back into cubing. My times are almost back to before; hopefully I'll be able to make the 2011 Nationals. 

You can blame my wonky sleep schedule for the activity though.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 10, 2010)

You know what I'd like to see at US 2011?

The Stefan Pochmann Magic 8-Ball

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AsCSyGmELaOedGdMWGFoMm1VaHpSdUhZNmlaV2Z4eFE&hl=en

We're so close.


----------



## R0z3-E (Aug 12, 2010)

Why not Oregon or Washington? As far as I know there haven't been any competitions in Oregon, it could help build a good cubing comminity for future competitions, plus its not that far for California cubers.


----------



## Bob (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah! Let's hold it in Salem, Oregon! No, wait, how about we have it in R0z3-E's living room! Yeah! Yeah!


----------



## Carson (Aug 12, 2010)

Bob said:


> Yeah! Let's hold it in Salem, Oregon! No, wait, how about we have it in R0z3-E's living room! Yeah! Yeah!



That's one of the dumbest things I have ever heard.



Spoiler



The lighting in his kitchen would make it a much better choice.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 12, 2010)

Ohio State University would be nice.


----------



## Bob (Aug 12, 2010)

Touche Carson.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 12, 2010)

can we have it in my aunts backyard?
she has a swingset, and a playhouse for entertainment.


----------



## ianini (Aug 12, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> can we have it in my aunts backyard?
> she has a swingset, and a playhouse for entertainment.



Is there a sandbox?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 12, 2010)

ianini said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > can we have it in my aunts backyard?
> ...



yea there is. and and she has a sega genesis.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 12, 2010)

07: North 
08: South
09: West
10: East
Next is central right?
You guys said central U.S would be nice. The exact center of the U.S (excluding Alaska and Hawaii) is in Smith County, Kansas. Lets look for venues there.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 12, 2010)

lol


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 12, 2010)

Oklohoma City, DUH


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 13, 2010)

vote for KOII cuz they almost scarry


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 13, 2010)

Carson said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah! Let's hold it in Salem, Oregon! No, wait, how about we have it in R0z3-E's living room! Yeah! Yeah!
> ...



Don't pay attention to that Bob guy he's a noob


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 13, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Oklohoma City, DUH



This.

But for srs, Zach McWilliams could probably get us a venue at OU, free of charge.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 13, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> 07: North
> 08: South
> 09: West
> 10: East
> ...



YOU SIR, ARE A GENIUS!

I'm sure there are cubers in Alaska or Hawaii. And don't say its out of the way, because it is, but it is worth it.


----------



## mark3 (Aug 13, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> 07: North
> 08: South
> 09: West
> 10: East
> ...



Being from Kansas I have actually been to Smith county and Im not sure there is a big enough building there to hold us, and maybe not enough bed either. 

But seriously, anywhere between Colorado and Ohio would be nice.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 13, 2010)

bryan logan is near the mall of america


----------



## splinteh (Aug 13, 2010)

I think San Fransisco would be great. Location is good and lots of people can drive there.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 13, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> vote for KOII cuz they almost scarry




?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 13, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > vote for KOII cuz they almost scarry
> ...



He's saying KOII is so sexy it's almost scary.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 13, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



That's how I interpreted it


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 13, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



haha. that too.
japanese for scary is kowaii


----------



## Edward (Aug 13, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...


DESU


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 13, 2010)

splinteh said:


> I think San Fransisco would be great. Location is good and lots of people can drive there.



Nationals 2009 was at Stanford, and I think the general consensus is to change it up a little.


----------



## Thompson (Aug 13, 2010)

Ohio please?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 13, 2010)

KOII ftw! Have it at OSU!


----------



## Carson (Aug 13, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...


Ok, I guess we can't deny it anymore... the cat is out of the bag.
All of us here at KOII, are indeed... sexy.


----------



## Kian (Aug 13, 2010)

Carson said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



This would be the perfect time to post the picture of Jim with blonde hair. Those with access must post.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 13, 2010)

Kian said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > TeddyKGB said:
> ...



WAT


----------



## Carson (Aug 13, 2010)

Kian said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > TeddyKGB said:
> ...


I couldn't find that one... but I did find this:


Spoiler


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 13, 2010)

Im still rooting for seattle. Its on the west cost but hasn't been there before (as far as i know)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 13, 2010)

HelpCube said:


> Im still rooting for seattle. Its on the west cost but hasn't been there before (as far as i know)



Why don't you find a possible venue then. And give us some reasons on why it's better than other locations.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, Seattle is unlikely. The people I've been talking to there just aren't on top of it.

On another note... I'd like to put forth a new mystery challenge.






First person to take a picture with this guy, the picture has to be taken after the posting, will win free entry to US 2011.

Basically, all you have to do is stalk this guy down, say hello, may I take a picture with you, post it up here, and we'll take care of the rest.

It's called the Take a Picture with Victor Mystery Puzzle. GOOD LUCK!

(Though, I do believe this game is heavily biased to certain cubers... oh well.)


----------



## Bob (Aug 17, 2010)

There is even a theme song.

Where in the world is Victor Sandiego?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh, you mean this stud?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 17, 2010)

We should make Nationals 2011 a week long and do 4 rounds of everything.

Except 6x6 and 7x7 and feet, of course. Those events are just dumb.


----------



## Kian (Aug 17, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Oh, you mean this stud?



THANK YOU.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 17, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Except 6x6 and 7x7 and feet, of course. Those events are just dumb.



Magix?


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 17, 2010)

Kian said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, you mean this stud?
> ...


Who is that?


----------



## blah (Aug 17, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...


kthxbai


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 17, 2010)

qqwref said:


> We should make Nationals 2011 a week long and do 4 rounds of everything.
> 
> Except 6x6 and 7x7 and feet, of course. Those events are just dumb.


YES!!! :tu


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 17, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



That's the man you could smell like if you used old spice instead of lady scented body wash.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 17, 2010)

qqwref said:


> We should make Nationals 2011 a week long and do 4 rounds of everything.
> 
> Except 6x6 and 7x7 and feet, of course. Those events are just dumb.


Ya, and then decide after first round of BLD to not do anymore BLD.
Make sure we keep 5x5BLD tho.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 17, 2010)

The Convention Center in Indianapolis is a rather large venue, and GenCon was going on there during Nationals this year. Of course you could say I'm somewhat biased since I live real close. I'd also like to see about it in the Twin Cities (thanks to whoever mentioned mall of america ), or maybe the DFW area? I don't have any good reason as to why those would be good places other than the fact they'd be good tourist type places for the parents of cubers, or the cubers who want to get out and see some neat stuff. I could make the same argument about a lot of other cities though.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 17, 2010)

Bob said:


> There is even a theme song.
> 
> Where in the world is Victor Sandiego?


Where in the world is Adam, Sandiego?



fatboyxpc said:


> Of course you could say I'm somewhat biased since I live real close.


You're somewhat biased since you live real close.

Ohio sounds good because we'd have the transfer Tim -> Jim.
(Time to find a Vim in San Diego?)


----------



## Hays (Aug 17, 2010)

qqwref said:


> We should make Nationals 2011 a week long and do 4 rounds of everything.
> 
> Except 6x6 and 7x7 and feet, of course. Those events are just dumb.



Yeah, we should have 5 rounds of those.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 17, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Ohio sounds good because we'd have the transfer Tim -> Jim.
> (Time to find a Vim in San Diego?)



Just don't find an Emacs


----------



## qqwref (Aug 17, 2010)

Hays said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > We should make Nationals 2011 a week long and do 4 rounds of everything.
> ...



Is that even WCA legal?

I'd really like to see some better 6x6s and 7x7s next year. Scrambling them was awful, especially Dan Cohen's 6x6. I was honestly considering giving that one to him misaligned (but I didn't).


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for taking one for the team


----------



## Weston (Aug 18, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Hays said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



My second 6x6 scramble had the core misaligned when I got it.
Not that it mattered...(I DNF'd)


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 18, 2010)

I was thinking to my self that Chicago would be nice, and we could have it in the UIC pavilion. 



Spoiler













Spoiler











But then I realized, it's basically a basketball arena (Chicago Flames and Chicago Sky play there), and it will be very expensive. 

I was reading through this application form (http://www.uicpavilion.com/_files/application_for_uicrental.pdf) and it says the minimum rental per day is $10,000. Now, I have no idea what the average cost for rent of a venue is for a competition, but I can assume that is lot.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 18, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I was thinking to my self that Chicago would be nice, and we could have it in the UIC pavilion.



Not to mention that it was in Chicago three years ago.


----------



## person123 (Aug 18, 2010)

it could be in nyc? would be pretty cool or in new hampshire or something. some place that's nice, ie. mit has a nice a field, new hampshire has mountains, nyc has alot of tall and cool buildings. just suggestions =]


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 18, 2010)

person123 said:


> it could be in nyc? would be pretty cool or in new hampshire or something. some place that's nice, ie. mit has a nice a field, new hampshire has mountains, nyc has alot of tall and cool buildings. just suggestions =]



New Hampshire.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 18, 2010)

person123 said:


> it could be in nyc? would be pretty cool or in new hampshire or something. some place that's nice, ie. mit has a nice a field, new hampshire has mountains, nyc has alot of tall and cool buildings. just suggestions =]



Iowa has corn.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 18, 2010)

New Jersey has Bob >=(


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 18, 2010)

Texas has Anthony.


----------



## Edward (Aug 18, 2010)

Ohai guys

Florida has Chris (hardwick), and Brian Loftus.

Kthnxbai


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 18, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Texas has Anthony.



pfft anthony goes everywhere anyway >=(


----------



## Truncator (Aug 18, 2010)

Texas has Kevinub.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 18, 2010)

Orangina has Orangina.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 18, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Texas has Kevinub.



This.



> Orangina has Orangina.



This too.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 18, 2010)

Canada has beavers and polar bears and caribous. They're pretty cool.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 18, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Canada has beavers and polar bears and caribous. They're pretty cool.



Wait I thought there were only Zamboni's up there...


----------



## Vincents (Aug 18, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Canada has beavers and polar bears and caribous. They're pretty cool.



And seals! Or were they sea otters?


----------



## Forte (Aug 18, 2010)

Vincents said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Canada has beavers and polar bears and caribous. They're pretty cool.
> ...



they all taste the same


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 18, 2010)

yes where will it e because if I have to fly there I want to set aside some money.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 18, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> yes where will it e because if I have to fly there I want to set aside some money.



Pretty sure is hasnt been decided yet


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> guinepigs rock said:
> 
> 
> > yes where will it e because if I have to fly there I want to set aside some money.
> ...


I believe that KOII will be hosting it. Or at the very least its leaning that way.


----------



## shelley (Aug 18, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> guinepigs rock said:
> 
> 
> > yes where will it e because if I have to fly there I want to set aside some money.
> ...



Nah, we're just deliberately keeping it a secret. Everyone knows the most successful competitions occur when nobody knows where it's held.


----------



## Carson (Aug 18, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Canada has beavers and polar bears and caribous. They're pretty cool.
> ...


A friend from Canada, who worked for an auto insurance company, once told me that .1 percent of all claims submitted to him involved a Moose. I can't vouch for this... but he sounded serious.


----------



## Carson (Aug 18, 2010)

shelley said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > guinepigs rock said:
> ...


US Nationals 2011 Mystery Event #1: Find the venue


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 18, 2010)

shelley said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > guinepigs rock said:
> ...



In a way, that's true. If nobody shows up, then we never fall behind schedule, and nobody ever has to wait too long for their solves. There also won't be any non-WR solves.



Carson said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Inf3rn0 said:
> ...


...and take a picture with Victor Tsai at the venue.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 18, 2010)

shelley said:


> Everyone knows the most successful competitions occur when nobody knows where it's held.



Then, I guess French Open 2010 should have been the most successful competition ever.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 18, 2010)

this is no where near me but how about port saint louice or daytona beach


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 18, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> this is no where near me but how about port saint louice or daytona beach



'Cause then it's no where near someone else.


----------



## zugohugo2 (Aug 18, 2010)

Why don't you have nationals in New Jersey? We never get competitions in this area o.o If you hold competition in south Jersey there r lots of beaches and nice places to stay


----------



## Tyson (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...regionId=&years=&pattern=New+Jersey&list=List

Your opinion obviously doesn't matter.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm about to start giving out bans for ridiculous posts in this thread. Stop suggesting places only because you "think they would be a nice place".


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 18, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



Implying Victor will be at the venue.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't tell apart which posts are serious and which ones are jokes anymore.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 18, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone knows the most successful competitions occur when nobody knows where it's held.
> ...



Yes, US Nats 2011 should definitively be held at the same venue 
(Unfortunately it's a bit too small for 200+ competitors.)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 18, 2010)

I love it when people say "We've never had a competition in this area, and not much of a cubing base, so let's hold a huge competition here!"


----------



## Tyson (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't you have some warning system where after you get 5 flags, you get the boot?

And furthermore, posting a picture of a basketball venue as a possibility doesn't help much either. Okay, the guy who did that the followed up with saying that it would cost $10k a day to rent, so that's not as bad. But if you find a place, unless you're willing to get a contract in front of me, then don't bother.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 18, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > Carson said:
> ...



Oh, I never implied that he had any plans to be at the venue.


----------



## shelley (Aug 19, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > Carson said:
> ...



That would be too easy. No, you have to find Victor, then find the venue, then get Victor to the venue and take a picture with him there. Then you win the competition and become the US National Champion.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 19, 2010)

shelley said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...


photoshop


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 19, 2010)

Tyson said:


> You know what I'd like to see at US 2011?
> 
> The Stefan Pochmann Magic 8-Ball
> 
> ...


I added a few more.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 20, 2010)

If a hotel were a bit farther away, would a transit bus be feasible? The bus in Dusseldorf unfortunately was very problematic. Is this worth looking into?


----------



## Tykwondo35 (Aug 20, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Tykwondo35 said:
> 
> 
> > NYC
> ...



why


----------



## Bryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Tykwondo35 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Tykwondo35 said:
> ...



It's been explained already in this thread. Yes, the thread is long with people adding pointless thing, but it's there.

But if you can find a cheap venue we can have for a few days, go ahead and post the details here. Please include cost, availability, and size of venue. Thanks!


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 12, 2010)

So any leaning towards a venue for this?


----------



## Bob (Sep 12, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> So any leaning towards a venue for this?



last i heard, it's being held in the vatican


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Siraj A. (Sep 12, 2010)

Bob said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > So any leaning towards a venue for this?
> ...



Darn, I hope they'll let me in.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 12, 2010)

NYC isn't really viable because it's an expensive city. There's a huge tourist attraction so the prices for the simple things (food, transportation, ect, ect) can get pretty pricey depending one when Nats are held. And yes, the public transit there is pretty fantastic ie:subway system but finding a venue would be hard to do and expensive.

I like the idea of Boston. It's got a great subway system and for people who drive to the competition the streets aren't nearly as crowded as a city like NYC. 

I took a look at the cubingusa.com map and there are very few cubers on the western coast compared to the eastern coast. Although LA may have a high population of cubers there are a ton more in the NE. Once you get to about Kansas and Nebraska there are very few cubers for hundreds of miles. But to the east of that is the majority of cubers. 


Edit: I didn't know they were in Boston. My bad

Not everyone can fly to competitions so it should also be in a location that a lot of people could drive to. Boston is within a one day drive for a fair amount of cubers and the ones who were going to fly anyway just book a different flight.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 12, 2010)

It was just held in Boston.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 12, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...



Well, I was thinking you just had to take a picture with Victor to win. I think the Colorado cubers might have the best shot at this.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Sep 12, 2010)

Seattle is cross country for me lol. I'm saying I don't want it there for 2 reasons:
1: Obviously, it's not close to me. As a 13 year old kid, my mom would never let me go.
2: It rains SO FREAKIN' MUCH IN SEATTLE! I've been there before, and it rains SO MUCH.

*Random side note:*
It would probably be the sweetest cubing competion ever if you could have it at the top of the space needle...


----------



## Bryan (Sep 12, 2010)

ThumbsxUpx said:


> 1: Obviously, it's not close to me. As a 13 year old kid, my mom would never let me go.
> 2: It rains SO FREAKIN' MUCH IN SEATTLE! I've been there before, and it rains SO MUCH.



The competition is planned on being inside.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 12, 2010)

Bryan said:


> ThumbsxUpx said:
> 
> 
> > 1: Obviously, it's not close to me. As a 13 year old kid, my mom would never let me go.
> ...



That doesn't solve the problem of competition accessibility to competitors. There's no way I could get cross country for a competition. When you don't have a drivers license or a car to get you there it's pretty hard to get to a competition a hundred miles away let alone cross country.


----------



## dannyz0r (Sep 12, 2010)

If you really wanted to go you'd find a way. The competition can't be close to everybody.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 12, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > ThumbsxUpx said:
> ...



there are a lot of cubers in CA and a lot of cubers in NY,MA,MD etc somebody is going to have to travel more than 5 minutes


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 12, 2010)

That is very true but putting a competition in a city with 20 cubers that's not near other cubers is foolish. Putting it in a place with 4 cubers that's near 50 would be much better.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 12, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> That is very true but putting a competition in a city with 20 cubers that's not near other cubers is foolish. Putting it in a place with 4 cubers that's near 50 would be much better.



well tear tear for you if it's in CA


----------



## blade740 (Sep 12, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> That is very true but putting a competition in a city with 20 cubers that's not near other cubers is foolish. Putting it in a place with 4 cubers that's near 50 would be much better.



The fact is, a lot of people will need to travel regardless of where you hold it. Also, don't underestimate the number of cubers on the west coast (including a large portion of the organization team, I might add)



freshcuber said:


> That doesn't solve the problem of competition accessibility to competitors. There's no way I could get cross country for a competition. When you don't have a drivers license or a car to get you there it's pretty hard to get to a competition a hundred miles away let alone cross country.



This makes complete sense. There are a lot of people that wouldn't be able to attend for the same exact reason if the competition was held close to you. The "problem of competition accessibility", as you put it, is unsolvable. But we've gotten around it every year so far. That's why most of us travel a long way to get to nationals every year. If you can't travel to where it is held, I suppose you can't attend. Maybe next year.


----------



## Dene (Sep 13, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> NYC isn't really viable because it's an expensive city. There's a huge tourist attraction so the prices for the simple things (food, transportation, ect, ect) can get pretty pricey depending one when Nats are held. And yes, the public transit there is pretty fantastic ie:subway system but finding a venue would be hard to do and expensive.
> 
> I like the idea of Boston. It's got a great subway system and for people who drive to the competition the streets aren't nearly as crowded as a city like NYC.
> 
> ...



You have seriously got to be kidding like the competition was _just_ held in Boston. It won't be held there again for 20 years while there are 50 or so other states to hold it in. (I'm assuming that only about 20 states are viable options).


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 13, 2010)

With that attitude then there'd be a lot of places that would make a fantastic venue but would he totally impractical. I realize that we'll never be able to get 100% of American cubers to nationals but 60% is a lot better than 20%. Everyone here says that one of the best things you can do is to go to a competition so you can meet people and learn more. 

I'm not trying to get the competition five minutes away from where I live. It'd be nice but wouldn't be good for everybody. From everything I've seen having a competition in Seattle or LA wouldn't be a good location. Especially since LA has already hosted nationals once. Some people will always be excluded for reasons that are often out of their control but needlessly limiting the possible attendance is just selfish. 

Dene your post did nothing to contribute to finding a viable place to hold the competition.


----------



## Dene (Sep 13, 2010)

Who was attempting to do that? The simple fact of the matter is that if you are a child and dependent on your parents to travel then you aren't going to be able to make it to nationals most of the time. Find other comps to get to.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 13, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> With that attitude then there'd be a lot of places that would make a fantastic venue but would he totally impractical. I realize that we'll never be able to get 100% of American cubers to nationals but 60% is a lot better than 20%. Everyone here says that one of the best things you can do is to go to a competition so you can meet people and learn more.


You realize that you can go to other competitions besides Nationals, right?



freshcuber said:


> From everything I've seen having a competition in Seattle or LA wouldn't be a good location. Especially since LA has already hosted nationals once.


No one's really avoiding LA because it hosted Nationals 6 years ago, they're avoiding LA because Nationals were in California in 2009.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 13, 2010)

There are other competitions people could go to but why would you want to put nationals in the same geographical area. If it was in California in '09 and The last one was on Boston a place like Tennessee would be good since it's not ridiculously close to either one of them. The odds of being able to go to nationals every year are extremely slim but switching the place so that different people get the opportunity to compete at nationals is a good idea. 


Of course people can go to random competitions but going to nationals is a slightly bigger deal. That's like saying all competitions are the Olympics when we can all agree that the Olympics are a much bigger deal than other competitions


----------



## janelle (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not really sure if someone has already suggested this but if you guys haven't rule out Seattle yet, how about somewhere in the Seattle Center?

http://www.seattlecenter.com/booking/
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou....62248,-122.352076&spn=0.027016,0.077162&z=14

It's accessible by public transportation. Here's from the Sea-Tac Airport.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...5&sspn=0.216508,0.617294&ie=UTF8&z=11&start=0 

Also has several hotels nearby.

http://maps.google.com/maps?near=Se...619934,-122.351904&spn=0.025571,0.077162&z=14


----------



## hiphopopottumus (Sep 13, 2010)

St. Louis is a really good place to hold the comp.! It is pretty much in the middle of the country, and if some people live in, say, the east coast, or in the mideast, that would be awesome, and they could come. All I know is that I live in southern Indiana, and there are tons of good cubers based there that can't afford flying over to California, or on the west coast. All of the good comps are in California, or over on the far coasts, which makes me, and tons of other poeple, mad.


----------



## hiphopopottumus (Sep 13, 2010)

You could probably hold Nationals in St. Louis at the St. Louis County Library. Someone else will have to hold it because I can't .....


----------



## Jacube (Sep 13, 2010)

How about Chicago? Middle of the country, a lot of cubers in the midwest, Big City?!


----------



## Jacube (Sep 13, 2010)

http://www.theskydeck.com/private-events/private-events WOW. This would be cool to have it in the Willis Tower Sky Deck! The highest cubing competition ever! I'm not 100% sure if they would allow that but it's wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 13, 2010)

St Louis is a good one so is Chicago brushes both accesable by a lot of cubers. I've never been to St Louis but I've been to Chicago twice and it's a nice city.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Sep 13, 2010)

where is varican?


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 13, 2010)

People should stop just post locations because of geographical reasons. Suggest a venue.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 13, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Of course people can go to random competitions but going to nationals is a slightly bigger deal. That's like saying all competitions are the Olympics when we can all agree that the Olympics are a much bigger deal than other competitions



Olympic athletes don't complain about location, they find a way to get there. And most of them have competed in a "random competition", except for maybe people like Eric Moussambani


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 13, 2010)

That's because most Olympians don't have to pay together to the Olympics. Their country pays to send them.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 13, 2010)

Jacube said:


> http://www.theskydeck.com/private-events/private-events WOW. This would be cool to have it in the Willis Tower Sky Deck! The highest cubing competition ever! I'm not 100% sure if they would allow that but it's wishful thinking I guess.



You're from Chicago? What neighborhood? 

I've been to skydeck countless times. Bad because:

1. Way way to small
2. It will be very expensive


----------



## DeathCuberK (Sep 13, 2010)

I think it would be great to have nationals in Seattle. It isn't impossible for the California cubers to drive to Seattle, let alone fly to Seattle, which wouldn't be all too expensive.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 13, 2010)

There's a lot more cubers that aren't in California


----------



## Vincents (Sep 13, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> There's a lot more cubers that aren't in California



What you say is technically correct, but you could say that about any geographic location in the country; there will ALWAYS be more cubers that aren't in XYZ region. What's relevant is that CA has one of the highest, if not the highest, concentration of cubers per geographic area.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 13, 2010)

edit-owait this isnt 1aqt


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 13, 2010)

If were looking at strictly cubers per square mile over the whole state of California I don't know if that's true. If we were to compare the same amount of square miles that would cover NYC Boston Pittsburgh and a lot of other places. California has the largest population out of any state so of course there are going to be more cubers but if we take the same area that California covers and put it someplace else you may be surprised.


----------



## Jacube (Sep 13, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Jacube said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.theskydeck.com/private-events/private-events WOW. This would be cool to have it in the Willis Tower Sky Deck! The highest cubing competition ever! I'm not 100% sure if they would allow that but it's wishful thinking I guess.
> ...



Actually Wisconsin but I've been there too and it didn't seem that small. It was like 4 years ago though.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 13, 2010)

Jacube said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Jacube said:
> ...


It's really really tiny. How will you fit 200+ cubers, plus spectators, tables, chairs, etc. It can't be done.


----------



## blade740 (Sep 13, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> If were looking at strictly cubers per square mile over the whole state of California I don't know if that's true. If we were to compare the same amount of square miles that would cover NYC Boston Pittsburgh and a lot of other places. California has the largest population out of any state so of course there are going to be more cubers but if we take the same area that California covers and put it someplace else you may be surprised.



You may want to check that first. Looking through the WCA competition list it seems that not only does California hold as many competitions as the New England area, but they are generally larger than their east-coast counterparts.

However, this is beside the point. The fact is that the majority of cubers will NOT be close to any single competition. The geographical location of the competition doesn't matter that much because no matter where you put it a lot of cubers will have to fly there. No matter where nationals is the majority of serious cubers who want to attend will find some way to attend. 

This thread is about looking for a VENUE to hold the competition.


----------



## metgo (Sep 13, 2010)

There is more cubers in the Midwest than most people think. You can't just base it off of who is on this forum and who has put there name on some map. I'm not on the cuber map and I'm from St. Louis and I also know about 15-20 people who can solve a cube, 5 of which are speedcubers that aren't on that map. I think somewhere in the Midwest would be good for everyone because it is centrally located. If we wanted to do it in St. Louis there is all kinds of places to do it at. The St Louis science center would be a great place to do it or maybe Forrest park if we wanted to do it outside.


----------



## shelley (Sep 13, 2010)

blade740 said:


> The fact is that the majority of cubers will NOT be close to any single competition. The geographical location of the competition doesn't matter that much because no matter where you put it a lot of cubers will have to fly there. No matter where nationals is the majority of serious cubers who want to attend will find some way to attend.
> 
> This thread is about looking for a VENUE to hold the competition.



Indeed. Every year we can debate till the cows come home about what city to hold it in and who it will be close to and who will have to travel a long way. None of that really matters. What matters is finding a venue so that the event can actually happen.

So save yourself the trouble of listing off all the things that make your city attractive and convenient. You're just wasting your time, unless you can get us started on actually booking a venue that doesn't cost us a buttload of money.

Just to prevent further useless discussion though, the Nationals team already has a good idea of the 2011 location. While it's not set in stone (which is why it hasn't been announced), we probably won't be deviating too far from those plans. If you would like to help with getting a venue for 2012, you're certainly not too late for that. But you can probably stop discussing 2011 and focus on finding Victor and taking a picture with him. Bonus points if you also throw a pie in his face.


----------



## Dene (Sep 13, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> That's because most Olympians don't have to pay together to the Olympics. Their country pays to send them.



"most" as in the Americans, and maybe some other rich countries? I know New Zealanders have to pay.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 13, 2010)

metgo said:


> There is more cubers in the Midwest than most people think. You can't just base it off of who is on this forum and who has put there name on some map. I'm not on the cuber map and I'm from St. Louis and I also know about 15-20 people who can solve a cube, 5 of which are speedcubers that aren't on that map. I think somewhere in the Midwest would be good for everyone because it is centrally located. If we wanted to do it in St. Louis there is all kinds of places to do it at. The St Louis science center would be a great place to do it or maybe Forrest park if we wanted to do it outside.



I couldn't read this post past the fourth word.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 13, 2010)

metgo said:


> There is more cubers in the Midwest than most people think. You can't just base it off of who is on this forum and who has put there name on some map. I'm not on the cuber map and I'm from St. Louis and I also know about 15-20 people who can solve a cube, 5 of which are speedcubers that aren't on that map.



It doesn't matter if an area of a bunch of people that can solve, it has to have a bunch of people that compete. CubingUSA's Midwest has probably a higher percentage of cubers registered since registration for Midwest competitions have been tied to it for a while. And even before then, I was collecting information on location during registration.

St. Louis to Indianapolis - 4:22
-Indiana Winter 2010 - 4:22 - 0 competitors
-Indiana 2009 - 2 competitors
St. Louis to Chicago - 5 hours 
-Chicago Open - 2 competitors
- Cat & Mouse - 0 competitors
St. Louis to Clinton, IA - 5:10
- Iowa Open - 0 competitors
St. Louis to Omaha, NE - 7:19
- Nebraska Open - 0 competitors

You could argue that those competitions people had to drive, but there are many Midwest cubers that make the same drive (or longer) to go to competitions.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 2, 2010)

Bump -
The competition was announced on the WCA site today; the announcement will stay at the top of the main page as with other big competitions. The dates (Aug 12 to 14) and venue (The Ohio Union at Ohio State University) are the most important info given as of now: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=USNationals2011
Not much to work with, but with those in mind, who's up for some more discussion?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 2, 2010)

It will really be nice to have one so close to us again!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 2, 2010)

KOII <3


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 2, 2010)

OHIO?! It goes perfectly with the "YOU'RE FROM OHIO?" joke from last Nats.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 2, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> OHIO?! It goes perfectly with the "YOU'RE FROM OHIO?" joke from last Nats.


 
denny changed his middle name on facebook to "ohioguy" 

same distance driving..7 hours. i will fly this time probably..glad it's not too far away


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 2, 2010)

I may be able to go again! That is, if I do good in school...

edit: @Sa967St When I saw you're avatar, I thought you were a small kitten. xD


----------



## Vishal (Nov 2, 2010)

An idea maybe in dc? Or around there


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 2, 2010)

Vishal said:


> An idea maybe in dc? Or around there


read a few posts above...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 2, 2010)

chances of waffo being in ohio...owait...I am from ohio.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 2, 2010)

=D 


And I won't have to fly there!

I'm already making plans to stop at Cedar Point.

EDIT: 85%. I might be in Mexico visiting relatives/vacation. :/


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 2, 2010)

YES! OHIO FTW!!!!

I am like 95% sure I can go


----------



## Dene (Nov 2, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> KOII <3


 
Yes and now you have no excuse I want another KOII shirt FASTA.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes, it's not the same weekend as last year (when I go to the beach)

It's still kind of far, but hopefully I'll be able to go.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 2, 2010)

Aw, bad date for me. Maybe ill convince my parents...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 2, 2010)

NEIGHBORING STATE.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 2, 2010)

i hope they have a store selling orangina up there. no stores down here sell it afaik


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 2, 2010)

I really hate mid August for a date for nationals, but I guess I have to deal with it again...


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 2, 2010)

Man, this will huge. '10 was said to be huge, and very fast (second round advancements were ridiculous). I predict sub 15 cut-off.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 2, 2010)

might be even faster. a lot of people were slower then usual at '10 due to the climate in the room + the lighting. 
plus it's a year to improve


----------



## guinepigs rock (Nov 2, 2010)

how far is that from iowa


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 2, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> how far is that from iowa


 
http://www.mapsofworld.com/usa/usa-state-and-capital-map.html


I should make it.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 2, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> how far is that from iowa


You cannot be serious...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 2, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> how far is that from iowa


 
You should be able to walk there within about 2 months.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 2, 2010)

Wait, my chances reduced.
My mom thinks anything outside of Illinois is too far.


----------



## JackJ (Nov 3, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> how far is that from iowa



Troll.

Anyhow, very excited! Should be able to make it as long as I can maintain a 3.8 GPA.


----------



## Kian (Nov 3, 2010)

The venue is amazing and I'm psyched to go back!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 3, 2010)

Dude, I'm from Ohio!
But really, that's awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 3, 2010)

dude are you from Ohio?


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll be heading down to Columbus around that time anyway to get ready for going to OSU in the fall. Pretty awesome that out of all places in the US it's this close to me.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 3, 2010)

Shouldn't this be in it's own thread now?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 3, 2010)

Is it usually before most schools start up? 

anyway, I might be able to go since I'll have my license by then... We shall see.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 3, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> denny changed his middle name on facebook to "ohioguy"
> 
> same distance driving..7 hours. i will fly this time probably..glad it's not too far away


 
no we aren't


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 3, 2010)

EricReese said:


> no we aren't


 
yes..yes we are.

at least i am. driving for 7 hours=suckage. plus random cops pulling you over on the highway <_<


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 4, 2010)

This thread might be able to challenge the UK comp threads for number of replies. I never thought that would happen.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 4, 2010)

Ohio is awesome. It's not too far and swimming ends the 10th of August. It's totally feasible I could be there. Now to practice events and convince my parents.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 4, 2010)

Definitely going. And I think I'm bringing Riley Thurm and Christopher Olson.


----------



## Logan (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone wanna drive me? I really don't feel like driving 16 hours straight...


----------



## sgosiaco (Nov 4, 2010)

I like California


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh I can't believe this happened! Only a 3 hour drive from me! I'm definitely going to this! I'm sure I'll be taking jms_gears and his gf as well


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well what do you know...I'm flying up to Cincinnati tomorrow morning for a possible internship during Summer '11. If all goes well, I'll be nearby to attend.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 4, 2010)

AJ You should come to Dayton Open this saturday then!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 4, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> OHIO?! It goes perfectly with the "YOU'RE FROM OHIO?" joke from last Nats.


 AHAHAHAH!


waffle=ijm said:


> chances of waffo being in ohio...owait...I am from ohio.


 Lucky.


sgosiaco said:


> I like California


 
SAME HERE.

I was so hoping it would be in Los Angeles.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 4, 2010)

I was hoping it would be in Maryland, but im selfish


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 4, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Definitely going. And I think I'm bringing Riley Thurm and Christopher Olson.


 
Do you mind brining another person? Or will that be too much.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 4, 2010)

I might try and go to this years US nationals as I have a large summer before I start uni


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 4, 2010)

**** YEA!!!
basically what fatboy said.

And my gf will def be coming. :3


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yay! Having US Nationals in SD would be so convenient. SD and LA are good areas, and there's probably a lot of venues for cubing. (I went to watch the San Diego Open 2010).


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 7, 2010)

masteranders1 said:


> Yay! Having US Nationals in SD would be so convenient. SD and LA are good areas, and there's probably a lot of venues for cubing. (I went to watch the San Diego Open 2010).


 
We already decided on Ohio.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 7, 2010)

Get control of the temperature inside the venue so that competitors don't have to "bring their shirts" in the middle of August.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 7, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Get control of the temperature inside the venue so that competitors don't have to "bring their shirts" in the middle of August.


 
Found Yu


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 7, 2010)

I think I will be able to go, but 12 hour drive from Cape Cod at 12 am= -.-


----------



## Tyson (Nov 7, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Get control of the temperature inside the venue so that competitors don't have to "bring their shirts" in the middle of August.


 
I actually found the temperature fine. I found myself pretty warm throughout the competition. And I would say it's easier for you to bring in a shirt and satisfy your own individual temperature preferences than it is for us to change the temperature to make you happy, and then get 20 additional complaints.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 7, 2010)

If I make good grades this year/the economy goes up and we have enough money, I think I'll go. 
But I have to be sub-15 by the end of the year!!!


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 7, 2010)

I have to practice 3x3 a lot so I can be sub-15.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 7, 2010)

My goal is to win.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 7, 2010)

Guys, it's probably a bit early to be making goals...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 7, 2010)

My goal is to beat rowe. (whether or not its with a stick is TBD)


----------



## Tyson (Nov 8, 2010)

https://spreadsheets0.google.com/ccc?key=tgLXah2mUhzRuHY6iZWfxxQ&hl=en#gid=0

So close... we need a few more because some are too large. Then we need a good picture of Stefan to go on the 8-ball.

If people are seriously interested in this, we could do it. But it wouldn't be cheap unfortunately. Probably $30 USD for a Pochmann 8-ball.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 8, 2010)

As I stated last year, Tyson, I'm in.
/me starts going through Stefan's posts.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 8, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> /me starts going through Stefan's posts.


 
You guys *must* have *something* better to do, no?


----------



## blade740 (Nov 8, 2010)

Stefan said:


> You guys *must* have *something* better to do, no?



That's too long. We're looking for Stefanisms under 20 characters.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 8, 2010)

Stefan said:


> You guys *must* have *something* better to do, no?


 
Ha!
I meant looking through your posts when you post them, and seeing if they're worthy.
Going through 4k+ posts would be outrageous. (incl. off-topic)


----------



## Stefan (Nov 8, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I meant looking through your posts *when you post them*



Sh*t I have my first stalker.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 8, 2010)

I would *definitely* buy a Stefan Pochmann 8-ball for $30 if this becomes a reality. I'm not even joking either.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Sh*t I have my first stalker.


 
Still too long.

And I'm with Chris - I'll take one at that price.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 8, 2010)

Not just too much time but also too much money, huh? How much would you be willing to pay for me insulting you in person?


----------



## Dene (Nov 8, 2010)

Just pointing out I remember the time that you temporarily stalked me >_>


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 8, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Sh*t I have my first stalker.


 
>_>
Yes, I'm obviously looking over your shoulder at all times.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd get an 8 ball no question! Even if I can't make it to nationals, I'll find a way to buy one.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 8, 2010)

Dene said:


> Just pointing out I remember the time that you temporarily stalked me >_>


 
Ah, yeah, I vaguely remember... forgot what it was about, though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Not just too much time but also too much money, huh? How much would you be willing to pay for me insulting you in person?


 
Nothing - I get it for free here!


----------



## Dene (Nov 8, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Ah, yeah, I vaguely remember... forgot what it was about, though.


 
Yes I forgot too so I looked it up. I suggest you don't, or at least please don't go linking it.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 8, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Not just too much time but also too much money, huh? *How much would you be willing to pay for me insulting you in person?*


 
I actually lol'd

<3 Stefan


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 8, 2010)

Stefan said:


> I vaguely remember.


Now _that's_ a good one.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 9, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I actually lol'd
> 
> <3 Stefan


 
We need to figure out how to make it fit lol.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll buy one.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll definately buy one for 30 bucks. That's quite a hilarious 8ball


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 13, 2010)

If these are becomign a reality, I'd get one. If I can't manage to go, I'd get someone to buy me one and send me it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 14, 2010)

Tyson said:


> https://spreadsheets0.google.com/ccc?key=tgLXah2mUhzRuHY6iZWfxxQ&hl=en#gid=0
> 
> So close... we need a few more because some are too large.





Stefan said:


> I'd like to try a threesome.


:tu


----------



## JackJ (Nov 14, 2010)

Ahh, parents are saying only one day for Nats. Hopefully I can squeeze another 1 or 2 out of them.


----------



## TheMrCodith (Dec 23, 2010)

Columbus oh yeah!!!


----------

